

Ten Signs a Claimed Mathematical Breakthrough is Wrong - jscoron
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=304

======
pg
This reminds me a bit of Java's Cover. It would make an interesting project to
collect techniques used by experts in various fields for filtering new things
quickly.

~~~
leoc
Shameless money for old rope here, but Steve Yegge's and Rands' articles on
tech recruitment, and especially on CVs and screening interviews, fall roughly
into that category.

([http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2006/03/interviewing_rub...](http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2006/03/interviewing_ruby_programmers.html)
[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/09/ten-tips-for-
slightl...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/09/ten-tips-for-slightly-
less-awful-resume.html) [http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/five-essential-
phone-scre...](http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/five-essential-phone-screen-
questions)
[http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2007/02/25/a_glimpse_a...](http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2007/02/25/a_glimpse_and_a_hook.html)
etc.)

------
pius
Very useful. Will rework my perpetual motion machine patent to comply. :P

------
mynameishere
#11 It contains an error.

